# Newbie With Problem



## ponyakr (Mar 4, 2018)

Almost new 9mm M&P Compact 2.0.

Been running just fine. Today it fired several rounds, then hung up. Round in chamber. Slide not quite all the way forward. Will not move forward any more. Will move backward 1/32 of an inch, or maybe even less. Using 115gr Magtech, which has worked fine for us in 4 other pistols, in recent months--Shield, Sig P250, Sig P320, & Springfield XDe. Shot just fine in the XDe today. 

Online info said to put the barrel end down on a board(outside of course) & whack the back of the slide with another piece of wood. I did this. Didn't budge. Then I pointed it in a safe direction and whacked the barrel end a few times. No change. 

Any ideas of how to get this thing unlocked ?


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Do not strike the weapon with anything while a round is chambered !!!!


----------



## ponyakr (Mar 4, 2018)

AllenFromPa said:


> Do not strike the weapon with anything while a round is chambered !!!!


Too late.

Anybody know how I can get the slide to move, without having to pay a gunsmith to take it apart.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Was the round in the chamber fired? If it wasn't you're dealing with a rattlesnake. The guide rod could be an off center thus binding up the action is one possibility?

I assume the take down lever is a no go?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It kinda sounds like you reassembled it wrong after a field strip, but then, had you done that it is highly doubtful that you would have been able to rack the slide to put the gun in full battery. I would suggest visiting a local gun shop you frequent and which has an armorer on duty (this is fairly common) to see if he can help you with your problem. Many times if you are a regular customer, they won't charge for this. And even if they do charge it probably wouldn't be too much.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I think it is OK to lightly tap the back of a semi-auto pistol slide if it fails to completely return to battery. I would never bang on the rear of the slide to try to drive the pistol into battery as it is too likely to take a mild problem and turn it into one much worse. 

I had a very similar problem with my Beretta 92FS and it is the one and only time this pistol ever malfunctioned. The pistol failed to return to battery by a very small distance. This was due to a slightly out of spec cartridge case on a round of Winchester 124 grain NATO spec 9 mm Luger ammunition, which is generally considered to be good ammunition. The round was live and the slide was locked in position.

It may be that you have a slightly out of spec or out of round case stuck in the chamber of your barrel. The slight distance you can move the slide backward might represent the movement that is possible before the extractor hooks on the case rim and blocks further movement.

Safest thing would be to take the pistol to a gunsmith. If you have access to a bench vise the jaws of which you can pad with aluminum, rubber, or leather, you might try the following: buy several reams of cheap copier paper to make a bullet trap out of, just in case. Make sure the magazine is removed from the pistol. Clamp the slide of the pistol into the vise upside down with the frame pointing up. Make sure the muzzle of the barrel is pointed in a generally safe direction and place a couple or more boxes of ream quantity copier paper in front of the muzzle. Take a rubber mallet and start tapping the back of the frame so as to try to move the frame forward on the slide. This might possibly pull a jammed case out of the barrel chamber.


----------



## ponyakr (Mar 4, 2018)

*Problem Solved*

Well, I got a good idea, from something posted on the mp-pistol forum.

I'll post what I did, so that it might help somebody else.

I drilled a 9/16" hole near the end of a 2x4. Then I put the 2x4 on the ground & put the end of the barrel over the hole. Then grabbed the grip with both hands & pushed down. Didn't have to put much weight on it, before the round popped right out.

It's REALLY easy, now that I know what to do. LOL

Don't see anything wrong with the round. But, I tried it in my XDe, and the slide wouldn't close on it either.

Anyhow, all is well now. I'll take the 2x4 along for future shooting sessions, for a quick fix, should this happen again.

For now, the M&P is full of Federal HST 124gr Tactical ammo, for home defense, which I hope we never need.

Will post pics, if possible.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I must say, that's a very clever & safe solution. Should the chambered round discharge at least it won't hurt anyone.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty cool. Glad you got your pistol back into action! :smt1099


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

You didn't mention removing the magazine. In general it is very difficult to clear a jam in a semi-auto pistol with the magazine inserted. After removing the magazine you can more easily push back the slide to eject the problem round either just an empty case or an unfired round. I say push because you can get more force by pushing the slide back instead of pulling it. Just be sure to have the muzzle pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

FWIW...I don't like MagTech ammo & have had too many FTF, FTE problems. Try Federal or Winchester? Good Shooting!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like an out of spec round. 

I had two of those in a box of Winchester White Box about 18 months ago. If you pulled the barrel out of the gun and just dropped the round into the free barrel, it would not fit. The case was out of spec. Only time I had that happen on WWB before.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> FWIW...I don't like MagTech ammo & have had too many FTF, FTE problems. Try Federal or Winchester? Good Shooting!


I also have a lot of Magtech ammo regulated to range only. Too many Fails. I won't buy any more.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

win231 said:


> I must say, that's a very clever & safe solution. Should the chambered round discharge at least it won't hurt anyone.


Bet it'll kill the f\/ck outta that nice glass table. 1" of Doug Fir 2x4 ain't stopping a 9mm

Always bring enough gun.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

ponyakr said:


> Almost new 9mm M&P Compact 2.0.
> 
> Been running just fine. Today it fired several rounds, then hung up. Round in chamber. Slide not quite all the way forward. Will not move forward any more. Will move backward 1/32 of an inch, or maybe even less. Using 115gr Magtech, which has worked fine for us in 4 other pistols, in recent months--Shield, Sig P250, Sig P320, & Springfield XDe. Shot just fine in the XDe today.
> 
> ...


Whacking a loaded gun over and over with a piece of wood is insane! "Online info" is probably not where you want to go first for firearm matters.

Always bring enough gun.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Never "whack" a loaded gun with anything! fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I am not a big Magtech fan . Have had several FTF with those in one of my 9mm.


----------

